# Breeder help



## princesslinda84 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all- Does anyone know whether malteseuluv's is a reputable breeder to buy from? They are not on the AMA breeders list. Their website is http://ourworld-top.cs.com/malteseuluv/myh...e/business.html Also, what about chaletdemaltese? Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Chalet de Maltese is a well respected breeder with lots of beautiful pups placed with SM members. I suggest you forget about the other breeder and go with Chalet. :thumbsup:

http://chaletdemaltese.com/


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im sorry the first breeder I don't know anything about so I wont comment.
Chalet de Maltese is very reputable , she has beautiful babies and alot of people on this site own some.
Good Luck!
ANDREA


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

If I am not mistaken there is a MalteseLuv that is a reputable breeder. But I do not know if they are the same people. I looked at the link and do not think so.


EDIT:: I must have had my wires crossed. And these people are the one and same. I would not go with them.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> Hi all- Does anyone know whether malteseuluv's is a reputable breeder to buy from? They are not on the AMA breeders list. Their website is http://ourworld-top.cs.com/malteseuluv/myh...e/business.html Also, what about chaletdemaltese? Thanks![/B]



I hav been warned to stay away from this mlateseuluv....her dogs are kept in an outbuilding, and it is all about the money. Go with http://chaletdemaltese.com/


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Anytime I read TEACUP or Breeding Stock (without the mention of Champions in the immediate sire/dam or any involvement in conformation) - I RUN away from them.

Malteseluv meets all of the above, so I would stay away.

My Aries is from Chalet. So far, so good.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree, I would avoid the first breeder and go with Chalet.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=548899
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheila is it the same person I mentioned? Or do you know?? Because with my brain being so scrambled from the loss of Ezekiel I may have my wires crossed.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

the last 3 pictures in my siggy are of mini, and she's a chalet pup. i'm very pleased with her.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> the last 3 pictures in my siggy are of mini, and she's a chalet pup. i'm very pleased with her.[/B]


Mini is quite the beauty, I would definitely go with Chalet and please do post pics when you get your new baby!!


----------

